# ORIGIN offline unbrauchbar



## rohan123 (22. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage an alle ORIGIN Experten

Bei mir ist Origin m Offline-Modus absolut unbrauchbar. Wenn ich mich einmal online verbinde, und dann in den Offline-Modus schalte, geht das. Wenn ich dann die Verbindung mit dem Netz kappe, und dann Origin neu starte, muss ich mein Passwort eingeben. Das gint`s bei Steam zum Beispiel nicht. Wenn ich dort einmal auf offine gehe, und dann beim Starten von Steam auf "Offline-Modus" funktioniert das, und ich komme in den Offline-Modus. Ganz ohne Probeleme. Bei Origin hingegen, muss ich mein Passwort auch für den Offline-Modus immer eingeben - totaler Schwachsinn. Weg damit. Bei Uplay muss ich zwar auch beim Offline-Modus mein Passwort eingeben, aber das stürzt nicht ab. Wenn ich bei Origin im Offline-Modus bin und dann es starte und mein Passwort eingebe, dann stürzt Origin sofort ab. Immmer und immer wieder. Ich hoffe von Update zu Update dass das besser wird, aber wird es nicht. 

Liebes EA: Ich unterstelle daher euch, dass ich das absichtlch macht, dass die Leute genervt werden, und ihr so die Spieler zwingt, es online zu betreiben. Aber bei mir nicht. Selbst bei einem total frisch aufgesetzten Windows passiert das. Behebt dieses Problem. Ich will mir Need For Speed Rivals kaufen, aber das tue ich nur dann, wenn diese versdammte Ofline-Abstürzerei vorbei ist, und der Offline-Modus so wie bei Steam und Uplay brauchbar ist. Ob man das Passwort eingeben muss auch für den Offline-Modus ist mir einerlei. Aber abstürzen soll es nicht.


----------



## rohan123 (22. November 2013)

Ach ja noch was: Eigentlich gehört diese Software, ach dieser Origin-Schrott, verboten.
Er befindet sich bis zu drei Mal im Task-Manager.
Wäre ich ein Sicherheistunternehmen, wie Kasepersky und Co. würde ich Origin als Trojaner einstufen, und nur auf ausdrückliche Anweisung des Users als vertrauenswürdig lassen.
So das war`s, ich hab die Schnauze voll von diesem elenden Schrott.
Habs runtergeowrfen, und die EA Spiele in dem Mülleimer, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2013)

Hab das grade getestet - funktioniert.
Offline gehen - Verbindung kappen - neu starten - Origin im Offline Modus laufen haben - Spiele spielen können.
Origin ist auch nur 1x im Taskmanager drinnen.

Keine Ahnung, welchen Murks du beisammen hast, aber es funktioniert auch offline.
Vielleicht mal dein System aufräumen ..


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Ach ja noch was: Eigentlich gehört diese Software, ach dieser Origin-Schrott, verboten.
> Er befindet sich bis zu drei Mal im Task-Manager.


 Bevor Du die Schuld da dem Programm gibst, solltest Du mal sichergehen, ob das wirkllich an Origin liegt und nicht an Dir oder einem anderen Problem des PC. Da hast Du sicher irgendwas falsch gemacht oder installiert, oder es ist etwas irgendwie falsch installiert worden, oder es wurde mit Cleaning-Tools Schindluder betrieben. Zumindest ist bei mir Origin nur 1x und nicht bis zu 3x im Taskmanager... hast Du es vlt. mehrfach gestartet, weil Du es nicht beendet, sondern nur minimiert hast?




> Wäre ich ein Sicherheistunternehmen, wie Kasepersky und Co. würde ich Origin als Trojaner einstufen, und nur auf ausdrückliche Anweisung des Users als vertrauenswürdig lassen.


 was hat das denn jetzt mit Deinem Problem zu tun? ^^


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was hat das denn jetzt mit Deinem Problem zu tun? ^^


 
Wenn User überfordert sind, wird halt die Software verteufelt ..


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... hast Du es vlt. mehrfach gestartet, weil Du es nicht beendet, sondern nur minimiert hast?


...oder das gecrashte Origin läuft immer noch als Prozess und du hast es neu gestartet und dadurch läuft es mehrmals?


----------



## rohan123 (24. November 2013)

Klingt ja äußerst interessant - und gut für euch, dass es bei euch klappt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich drei PCs habe. Einer ist bereits seit einem Jahr aufgesetzt, einer erst seit einer Woche extra frisch wegen Origin, und auf dem dritten arbeite ich nur, und sonst nichts. Und auch auf diesem habe ich es jetzt testhalber installiert, was eh ein Wahnsinn ist, da es eine stabile Arbeitsumgebung ist welche bereits seit zwei Jhahren mit Win 7 absolut absturzfrei arbeitet.. Aber ich habe ja Arcronis. Ich habe es mit Origin auf allen drei PCs probiert. Und überall zeigt es dasselbe Verhalten. Ich verwende keine Clean-Up Tolls, da ich auch der Auffasung bin, dass sie bei falscher Anwendung viel kaputt machen können. Ein frisch aufgesetzes Windows und Vorsicht darauf ist immer noch die beste Wahl. Hatte vorher Kaspersky und jetzt Norton 360. Vielleicht sind die zu scharf eingestellt? Habe bei denen aber nichts sonderlich schärfer eingestellt. Soll ich da mal den Game-Modus versuchen. Soll ich Origin und alle Spiele auf C:\ installieren? Ich weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen. Selbst das olle Games for Windows Live hat bei mir keine Probleme gemacht.

PS: Na ja, im Mülleimer liegen die Games nicht wirklich. Ich war nur so wütend. So einen Aufwand wegen einer Onlinegamesoftware. Ich kann es nur so machen, dass ich onlin einsteige, und dann die Verbindung kappe, so hat es bei mir immer geklappt.

Tut mir leid, für diesen Gefühlsausbruch an dieser Stelle. Aber wenn man Stunden und Tage investiert, auf frisch installierten PCs das Problem hat, dann ist man irgendwann am Ende.

Ich weiß mir keinen Rat, kann die vier Spiele die ich auf Origin habe, und bereits mehrfach durch habe, dann halt nur mit dem "Trick 17" offline spielen. Neue Games kommen leider nicht mehr hinzu. Denn Support von EA habe ich micht angeschrieben, da ich mir keine Antwort erwarte, so wie letztes Mal wo keine mehr kam, und vorletzes Mal wo nur kam, dass sie mir nicht helfen können, nachdem wir alle Probleme wie Treiber und co durchgegangen sind.

Dann funktioniert es halt bei mir nicht. Pech.
Euch alles Gute und viel Spass und weiterhin keine Probleme beim Zocken
wünscht euch Rohan123


----------



## golani79 (24. November 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Soll ich Origin und alle Spiele auf C:\ installieren? Ich weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen.


 
Sollte eigentlich nicht notwendig sein - Origin hab ich bei mir auf der E:\ Partition installiert.
Könntest vlt. ja mal versuchen, die origin.exe als Ausnahme beim Antivirus hinzuzuüfgen.

Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das hilft, da es bei dir ja abstürzt wie du sagst. 
Stürzt Origin bei dir auch im Onlinemodus ab?


----------



## rohan123 (24. November 2013)

Nein. Im Onlinemodus ist alles bestens.
Heute kam mir der Gedanke, dass es vielleicht an meinem Router liegen könnte, und rigin den nicht will. Aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein, denn es passiert ja, wenn ich offline bin. Wenns der router wäre, dann nwäre ja genau das Gegenteil der Fall, dass ich online Probeleme hätte. Wo ich aber noch große Proleme mit Origin habe ist beim Installieren von Games von der DVD. Da quittiert Origin regelmäßig den Dienst, zumindest als ich Medal of Hnour installieren wollte. Bei mir verhält sich Origin wie eine Software, die noch nicht mal das Alphastadium erreicht hat.


----------

